# Gento na Mandrivie

## faran

Witam,

Da się uruchomić Gento w systemie operacyjnym Mandriva ?..

-------------------------------

proxyLast edited by faran on Mon Sep 20, 2010 2:07 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## ernov

Tak. Można emulować w Virtualboksie/Qemu albo zainstalować spod Mandrivy na odrębnej partycji.

----------

## mbar

WTF is Gento?

----------

## Pryka

jak dla mnie instalowanie Gentoo w wirtualnym środowisku to głupota... nie lepiej od razu na żywioł?

Jakby nie było przy Gentoo chyba trzeba się najdłużej napierdzielić... po co robić to dwa razy?  :Smile: 

ps. oczywiście jest nikła szansa, że Gentoo nie przypadnie Ci do gustu. Ale wtedy zostaniesz zgładzony przez rozjuszony szturm Gentowców xD

ps2. no ale jak się bardzo uprzesz to polecam VirtualBox

----------

## mbar

A widzisz! Ja ostatnio (gdzieś od roku) jeśli mam postawić Gentoo, to robię to tylko pod jakimś VM. W międzyczasie sobie normalnie pracuję, a na VM lecą kompilacje wszystkiego, co mi (lub komuś, jeśli robię na zlecenie) potrzebne. Po dwóch, trzech dniach system spod VM jest gotowy do przeniesienia "na produkcję". Jedyne zmiany na koniec, to kompilacja kernela pod docelowy sprzęt i zastosowanie. Dzięki temu nie muszę oglądać, jak "shit is scrolling by for hours"  :Smile: 

----------

## Pryka

o Tym aspekcie nie pomyślałem  :Smile:  fakt przydatna rzecz

----------

## SlashBeast

Uzywajac chroota zrobil bys to samo, ale szybciej, na hoscie.

----------

## mbar

Tak, oczywiście, ale wolę VM bo:

1. obraz maszyny z czymś w rodzaju "stage4" mam już utrzymywany od mniej więcej roku, i w razie potrzeby robię z niej "forka" i dzięki kopii mogę robić dowolne eksperymenty wygodniej, niż z chrootem (w ten sposób ostatnio robiłem np. próby serwera bugzilli oraz paru innych narzędzi webowych do mnie do firmy). Rozmnażanie serwerów wirtualnych z Gentoo to bajka z użyciem VM  :Smile: 

2. czasami używam do tego laptopa (jak mam zabrać go na jakąś demonstrację), czasami puszczam "stawianie" Gentoo na moim serwerze domowym -- wedle potrzeby i fantazji -- znowu z reguły jest to "klon" podstawowego "stage4".

3. maszynę wirtualną można zawiesić, gdy z jakiegoś powodu w danej chwili obciążenie laptopa lub serwera jest niepożądane.

Chroota używam w sumie tylko na potrzeby przygotowania mojego prywatnego livecd gentoo i do tego pasuje mi idealnie. Przenosiny "zawartości" chroota nie są tak proste i łatwe, jak VM.

----------

